
Facebook Analysed 2B “Messenger Reactions” for AdWeek - Twisell
http://www.adweek.com/digital/facebook-messenger-2-billion-reactions/
======
Twisell
They boast about it, but I find this practice very frightening and
diametrically opposed to iMessage's E2E encryption.

